
Amazon.com was down - gregsadetsky
https://www.amazon.com/
======
mdorazio
Down from LA also. Really curious what their revenue loss per minute is in
this kind of situation.

Edit: based on product-only revenue for Q1 2020 (since AWS was unaffected), it
looks like around $325K per minute if Amazon is down for all of North America.
Naively assuming that people wouldn't just wait to order, of course. That's
actually lower than I thought.

~~~
Simulacra
Sorry, it's a Virginia data center thing. We're working on it.

~~~
warrentr
Can you elaborate on the issue/fix?

------
rubyron
Wow, down for me too (DNS doesn't resolve, using google dns). Wonder how many
$$millions they're losing every minute.

~~~
leesalminen
Revenue of 280.5 billion USD in 2019 works out to roughly $500k/minute.

~~~
michaelmior
The calculation is accurate in one sense, but I don't think it represents
actual revenue loss for two reasons. Firstly, spending is non-uniform and
peaks a lot on Black Friday, near Christmas, etc. Second, assuming the site is
down for only a few minutes (it's back now), a significant fraction of people
will probably just try again later. I still imagine this is a significant
loss.

------
Xavdidtheshadow
[https://smile.amazon.com/](https://smile.amazon.com/) is working for me.

I've got a chrome extension that redirects, so I didn't even notice the issue.

~~~
dalfonso
Same here. Smile Always for Chrome.

------
aficiomaquinas
Aaand it's back.

~~~
rubyron
Yep, back up for me, too. Lucky them - DNS outtages can sometimes take a lot
longer to resolve (heh).

------
gregsadetsky
I checked and checked again before submitting.

[https://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/amazon](https://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/amazon)

All green here --
[https://status.aws.amazon.com/](https://status.aws.amazon.com/) \-- although
I cannot login to AWS as one of the redirects in the flow is through an
amazon.com url.

~~~
dmlittle
I know the AWS status page is known for delayed updates but AWS itself is up.
Amazon.com (retail) is what is down.

------
quaffapint
Amazing how many times simple configuration issues can kill you.

------
leesalminen
% nslookup www.amazon.com

Server: 8.8.8.8

Address: 8.8.8.8#53

 __server can 't find www.amazon.com: SERVFAIL

Colorado, USA

~~~
gregsadetsky
When I do `dig amazon.com @8.8.8.8` I get a number of round-robin IP
addresses. But `nslookup` returns SERVFAIL. Why are they showing different
results?

~~~
leesalminen
looks like `amazon.com` is just a redirect to `www.amazon.com`. `dig
www.amazon.com @8.8.8.8` returns nada.

% curl -v [https://amazon.com](https://amazon.com)

HTTP/1.1 301 Moved Permanently Location:
[https://www.amazon.com/](https://www.amazon.com/)

Could also be that your default DNS isn't 8.8.8.8?

~~~
gregsadetsky
You're right, thanks. `dig www.amazon.com` for both `@8.8.8.8` and `@8.8.4.4`
return no IP addresses. Same for CloudFlare's `1.1.1.1` ... ouch.

~~~
leesalminen
Ouch indeed! :)

------
Erlangen
Cannot log into aws console at the moment.

------
michaelmior
Down for me as well.

------
tly_alex
DNS doesn't resolve somehow. works now.

------
confiq
GCPL Do you need help? :troll:

------
taf2
It's down for me too...

------
eappleby
seems to be up on mobile

~~~
gregsadetsky
To which URL are you connecting? amazon.ca is up for instance.

~~~
eappleby
amazon.com and aws.amazon.com

~~~
gregsadetsky
aws.amazon.com works here while amazon.com does not, over both my home
internet connection and mobile (via my carrier's LTE connection).

Which continent are you on out of curiosity?

~~~
eappleby
I'm in the US (New York), but Amazon.com just went down for me on mobile (and
the app). AWS is accessible though.

~~~
leesalminen
DNS Lookups to www.amazon.com are what's failing.

------
wglb
No it is not.

Let's not post this generally incorrect type of post.

~~~
outworlder
You waited too long to post.

------
amaajemyfren
Seems to work now.

Nairobi, Kenya.

------
kgraves
so much for high availability...

edit: I'm don't understand these swarm of downvotes?

If I was a VP/CXO of a $1.2TN company's website being down for even an hour, I
would be in a fit of rage and would request a full investigation of how this
happened.

~~~
dmlittle
Mistakes happen, highly available systems fail, being enraged and demanding
heads isn't going to make anyone happy but just scared. A full investigation
is probably going to happen and steps will be taken to make sure this doesn't
happen again but it's hard to blame it on a particular individual. Ideally
you'd have steps such that one person alone can't screw up and it also
requires other people to let that happen.

~~~
downerending
Shit happens, and rage is pointless. Nonetheless, it's worth noting that even
the best HA just isn't that good. Certainly I wouldn't care to fly in a plane
that critically depended on any web provider, even Amazon.

~~~
acdha
I feel like that comparison is less compelling after the Boeing 737 MAX
debacle.

~~~
downerending
Yeah, I feel it. And as if I needed another reason _not_ to get on a plane
these days.

~~~
acdha
I was thinking the other day about how I would explain to my son about how
much more appealing air travel was in the 90s. The food wasn't great on U.S.
carriers but most of the other details were so much more pleasant.

